# ADA/ADG 90cm Iwagumi



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

This is a tank I did for client in a personal office (stressed-out attorney looking for a relaxing, anytime diversion). Not a contest entry or anything, just a clean tank and a happy customer. 

Substrate: 1- 6 liter bag ADA Power Sand Special M, 3- 9 liter Aqua Soil AMAZONIA normal type, Tourmaline BC (on the bottom glass, light dusting). 

Ferts: ADA Green Brighty Step 1, then Step 2, Brighty K, Green Brighty Special LIGHTS (macros), ADA ECA after water changes/weekly. 

Lights: ADA Grand Solar I (PC 36 watt 8000K X 2, HQI 150 watt 8000K X 1). PC for 10 hours per day, HQI (with PC) for 5 hours per day.


----------



## pittiepride (Feb 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tank! I'd love to have one of those at my work but would probably not get my work done, lol, I'd be lost staring at the tank. It's great.

kara


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah that is gorgeous! Huge inspiration.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

ok ive always wondered about when people say that they have done tanks for customers, now are you doing the ferts and wc or is it up to the customer to do them. Also are you gettin gpaid then to come everyday to fert thier tank:tongue:


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

My guess is since he is using all ADA ferts he is letting the customer do that.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

You made
a very beautiful setup.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

It could be that it's left to the customer, but mostly the fert dosing and WCs are charged as a package deal with the set-up. A least, that's how it's done here in Singapore.
That is a gorgeous tank, I wonder how it would look with a white background.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the glosso carpet is amazing, what fish are those?


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Simply stunning. I love the rock arrangement.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

The fish are black neon tetras.

I think the black background is post-processed. I may be wrong....

Superb, Jeff. Simply perfect Iwagumi, literally!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Indeed-- the client in this case is very good about dosing the tank to my instructions. So we are using the ADA ferts as they were intended, and even someone with no experience dosing the tank has done it well due to the very simple nature of the pump bottles and precise amount dosed.

The black b/g i post processing because this tank has no background is set against a gray wall that looked really ugly through the tank in the image.


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak) (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## budd (Mar 31, 2007)

that's a very good loooking tank i like the glosso and is that hair grass in the background? if it is that's very kool


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful tank. How do you get a job like that? I think it would be great to start new tanks all the time for other people. You've got an awesome occupation.


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

amazing.... how much woudl ti cost to convert a 29 gallon to be liek that


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

How do you keep the hairgrass from invading the glosso field?


----------

